# help me find blackie



## pussycatzs

my pedigree cat blackie escaped from his cat carrier just yards from the westways vets on newbottle street houghton le spring on thursday 24th march 6pm
7 ears old indoor cat never been outside
shy and nervous he is a selkirk rex varient so lokd like a normal black cat but he isnt
he will be scared and starving
i dont know what to do ive contacted rescues put up notices and posted on facebook
im distraught of the thought of him out alone hungry
please help


----------



## Sh N

Hello,
Please try this thread. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/danis-tale-lost-and-found.421884/
The first few pages contain all of the information you probably require.


----------



## anthoney

Hi pussycatzs, sorry to hear your cat is lost! What's the update? Have you found your cat?


----------



## pussycatzs

he was never found sooo sad


----------

